# mazda 6 bose system, anyone have expericance?



## bfowler

the mazda forums can't really help with this as they don't seem to have the specific audio knowledge.

basically the metra dash kit for these cars screws with the clock/temperature/climate control display. has anyone either

A: made the metra kit work properly with work arounds?

or

B: found another kit the works properly?

my first idea was to just yard out the deck and build my own mounting face for a 1 din deck, but after i took the dash apart i discovered that the aircon, rear defrost, and hazard lights are part of the same circuit board as the deck.

my NEXT plan is to bypass the audio completely and install a deck into the dash storage compartment.


this seems like a fairly common car and a surly someone must have found a easy way to install a aftermarket deck in the factory location AND make it integrate with the other car features.

attached pic for reference:


----------



## jimp

don't know if the Mazda 3 and 6 are that similar even though I own both. Wife has a 6 w/ bose but I NEVER touch it unless something ain't working. I have a 3 w/o bose, and still have the oem hu, but done comps, and amp/sub+amp in process. Check out mazda3forums.com, they have an electronics forum, with several members having done aftermarket decks, screens, etc. some with bose, so might be able to pick up some tips and info there. Most have left the bose hu in place, and just done comps, amps and subs, the bose system presents its own problems from what I've read. GL


----------



## Dr.Telepathy SQ

Search function always works.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/12887-chris-mazdaspeed6-stereo-install-log.html

Bose deck before amp has a flat 2V pre amp output.

Factory amp under front right seat.

Solution, keep the factory deck, run pre amps before amp into an amp or signal processor.


----------



## bfowler

I appriciate that and thats a SWEET build.

however i already know what my factory deck does. 

my question is how to get rid of it. 

that thread was started almost 2.5 years ago. im really hoping someone has figured out how to do it since then. its im not too worried about the sound quality off the factory deck. i dont know if i can live without a usb input anymore


----------



## Dr.Telepathy SQ

If you have Bose, then it's a good chance you have Automatic Climate Control. If you do, then the answer is no. No kit. You have to keep the deck.

If you have manual air( which I don't think you can have with Bose in Mazda 6 or 3), there is a kit for it. 

Exp is: Mazda 3 Grand Tourings or Speed3's with Bose and Auto Air, you can still add an aftermarket kit for a deck in the 3's.


----------



## bfowler

thats what i was afraid of. mazda did a pretty good job of hosing us on this one. 

plan B is too install the deck in the pocket above the H/U and bypass all factory audio

thanks for breaking it to me gently.


----------



## jmhinkle

What are you trying to add that you want to change the head unit? The Blows has inputs for Ipod and Sirius and with the flat 2V out is easy to convert to RCA's and go into amps or a 360.2.


----------



## bfowler

jmhinkle said:


> What are you trying to add that you want to change the head unit? The Blows has inputs for Ipod and Sirius and with the flat 2V out is easy to convert to RCA's and go into amps or a 360.2.



i was really wanting to use the usb input, and the crossovers on my kenwood x792

i was under the impression that the bose with auto climate control didnt work with the ipod controller?


----------



## jmhinkle

Someone figured it out on 6club. It doesn't control the Ipod, but it enables the media button to work and you plug your Ipod in via the headphone jack to it. Good enough for a lot of us that didn't want to ditch the stereo because of reasons you listed. If you are wanting the deck to do everything then it just won't happen though.


----------



## DaveRulz

Specifically what 6 do you have? Is it a North American 6 or mazdaspeed6. The metra works pretty well in the NA 6, based on my knowledge anyways. It's the MS6's that it does not play nice with. 

I used to hang out on 6club a lot, but there are far too many idiots there these days.


----------



## jmhinkle

DaveRulz said:


> Specifically what 6 do you have? Is it a North American 6 or mazdaspeed6. The metra works pretty well in the NA 6, based on my knowledge anyways. It's the MS6's that it does not play nice with.
> 
> I used to hang out on 6club a lot, but there are far too many idiots there these days.


They left and started their own site about a year ago. 6Club is pretty good again. Every now and then they return in a group to try to start a problem, but it goes away quickly. There are still have a few idiots, but *all* sites have those.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the model of North American Bose is dependent on the year and not the model of the 6. '06-'08 Bose in the 6 is the same system as the Speed6 Bose. I was referring to the '06-'08 models with my reference to the Ipod input for the media button.


----------



## bfowler

i have a mazdaspeed. with the auto climate control too. i did go on 6club, and did the cheap add a aux port mod, which is nice.


----------



## jmhinkle

Bfowler, what part of Portland are you in? I'm living in Hillsboro right now and I have a friend that lives in Gresham. You on any of the 6 forums or mazdasnw?


----------



## bfowler

i WAS in SE/clackamas area. but i just moved to Corvallis to go back to school. im still up in the clackamas area every other week though. is your friend in gresham greg with the white ms6?


----------



## jmhinkle

That's him.


----------

